# Alaskan Klee Kai puppies



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are 4 weeks old now, some pics for you all


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're adorable


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow a month old already? where does the time go, they are soooo adorabe :thumbup: I really can't wait to have y own


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Wow a month old already? where does the time go, they are soooo adorabe :thumbup: I really can't wait to have y own


They are so worth the wait... im still trying to pick the little girl to keep this is so hard i love them all and want to keep them all


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow little stunners. I still love the lighter girl:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw look at those lovely blue eyes,they are beautiful.*


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

You have beautiful puppies  especially like the one in the first pic :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> They are so worth the wait... im still trying to pick the little girl to keep this is so hard i love them all and want to keep them all


Awww I bet, when maya had her pups I kept picking several different one but had a huge spot for one I named Toaster  but sadly I just knew I coulden't afford to keep 3 dogs.

I'm sure you'll pick one as hard as it is :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Im in love with the one in the second pic on the left :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

omg.....they are beautiful puppies


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

They are such beautiful pups:thumbup::thumbup:

I think they are all gorgeous but i especially like the lighter one in the first picture...i don`t envy you having to pick :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww they are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup: i know i couldnt choose


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww I love them  they are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable puppies always wanted a klee kai but never be able to afford them, the first time i met some, thought they was sibe puppies.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow where has the last month gone, i think i've been in a bit of a trance for most of it  

They are stunning hun, give yourself another couple of weeks to decide which one to keep after all they are your pups and you bred for yourself first. They change soo much and get there own personalties i'm sure one of the girls will stand out more for you :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> wow little stunners. I still love the lighter girl:thumbup:


 She is lovley



archiebaby said:


> beautiful:thumbup:


Thanks 



JANICE199 said:


> *Aw look at those lovely blue eyes,they are beautiful.*


Yep its looks like we have a blue eyed girl a blue eyed boy and a Bi eyed girl



I love springers said:


> You have beautiful puppies  especially like the one in the first pic :thumbup:


Lots like this little girl 



cutekiaro1 said:


> Im in love with the one in the second pic on the left :001_wub::001_wub:


Thats the boy and i will not be keeping  i love him so much
I did keep a boy from my last litter so time for a girl 



mezzer said:


> omg.....they are beautiful puppies


Thanks 



claire & the gang said:


> They are such beautiful pups:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun, hows your puppies and mum doing?
> 
> I think they are all gorgeous but i especially like the lighter one in the first picture...i don`t envy you having to pick :lol:


She will get darker, i will say darker then her mum



XxZoexX said:


> Aww they are beautiful :001_wub:


Thanks 



new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup: i know i couldnt choose


I have too



suzy93074 said:


> Awww I love them  they are so cute :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

adbrad said:


> Adorable puppies always wanted a klee kai but never be able to afford them, the first time i met some, thought they was sibe puppies.


Thanks they do look alot like a husky only a lot smaller



Pointermum said:


> Wow where has the last month gone, i think i've been in a bit of a trance for most of it
> 
> They are stunning hun, give yourself another couple of weeks to decide which one to keep after all they are your pups and you bred for yourself first. They change soo much and get there own personalties i'm sure one of the girls will stand out more for you :thumbup:


Thanks, think i must of been in a trance or something too, as its gone so fast

I will be having lots of time.. i did give the best little girl away last time i will not be doing it again


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

My pups are coming on lovely eyes open & starting to try their legs out. Mum is fantastic would never guess she had an operation & she`s brilliant with her pups

A little u tube link on the bottom..a clip of them today hehe


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning! i want the light wolf girl now!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> My pups are coming on lovely eyes open & starting to try their legs out. Mum is fantastic would never guess she had an operation & she`s brilliant with her pups
> 
> A little u tube link on the bottom..a clip of them today hehe


Aww they are soooo cute!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> stunning! i want the light wolf girl now!! :laugh: :laugh:


She is lovely  no your not having her


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are adorable, I have been so out of the loop at the mo, Lyla's pups? :O


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Aww they are adorable, I have been so out of the loop at the mo, Lyla's pups? :O


Yes hun she has had puppies, 2 girls 1 boy 

Hows you doing hun? is Skye being a good girl?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> Yes hun she has had puppies, 2 girls 1 boy
> 
> Hows you doing hun? is Skye being a good girl?


Awww they are adorable, the g/w girl especially!!

All spoken for? :lol:

I'm good thanks, and yourself? Bet your busy with those pup's!! Skye's been very good, training has really paid off! 
How are your pack doing?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

*sigh* want them all :001_wub:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, they are really something... very stunning pups. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wee, they are adorable.. Love to cuddle them..


----------



## davisdog (Jan 16, 2011)

very cute.... hmm alaskan has characteristic


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jameserickson80 said:


> Wee, they are adorable.. Love to cuddle them..





davisdog said:


> very cute.... hmm alaskan has characteristic


Same person? :confused1: very strange both joining in January and Both have Links in their profile with | between it. Strannngeee and Suspicious :scared:

Anywayyy they are srill soooo cut and I wana come steal one


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> My pups are coming on lovely eyes open & starting to try their legs out. Mum is fantastic would never guess she had an operation & she`s brilliant with her pups
> 
> A little u tube link on the bottom..a clip of them today hehe


Gosh! havent they grown lil chubsters gorgeous!!! :lol::lol:
Loved the vid and thier lovely lil noises so cute :thumbup:

Loved your pics too archielee cant believe they were born 4 weeks ago!!
GORGEOUS!!!!!! :thumbup:

making me very broody now! :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Awww they are adorable, the g/w girl especially!!
> 
> All spoken for? :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes they are all spoken for hun... one little girl is staying with me 

We are all good thanks hun, what a good girl skye is


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> *sigh* want them all :001_wub:


So do i 



Colette said:


> Wow, they are really something... very stunning pups. Congrats! :thumbup:


Thank you 



jameserickson80 said:


> Wee, they are adorable.. Love to cuddle them..


Thanks


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are getting so big


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ohhhhhh I want the second one :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ohhhhhh I want the second one :thumbup:


He is lush


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh wow, one of the pups look almost red :lol: :thumbup: they are becomig so stunning, have you picked yet?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

their markings are truly stunning:thumbup: beautiful babies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh wow, one of the pups look almost red :lol: :thumbup: they are becomig so stunning, have you picked yet?


Yes think its just bad lighting lol she will get a lot darker

Nooooo i just cant pick help


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> their markings are truly stunning:thumbup: beautiful babies


Thank you  i want to keep them all


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They are all beautiful think the one in pic 3 has my heart tho pic one arghh and pic 2 :lol: 
Ooh you have a hard decision


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I still love the first one...

So do the people having the pups have to wait until you decide??? Tell them you promise to make your mind up within 5 yrs:lol: i`m sure they`ll understand hehe


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> I still love the first one...
> 
> So do the people having the pups have to wait until you decide??? Tell them you promise to make your mind up within 5 yrs:lol: i`m sure they`ll understand hehe


The Boy in 2nd pic will be going to a nice lady, but the family having one of the girls is waiting till i pick... must be so hard for her not knowing what one she is getting

Just wish i could keep them all


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

archielee said:


> The Boy in 2nd pic will be going to a nice lady, but the family having one of the girls is waiting till i pick... must be so hard for her not knowing what one she is getting
> 
> Just wish i could keep them all


i know how you feel....i would love to keep both of mine I think its harder when you don`t get huge litters not to form a real bond with them all & want to squeeze em in, it just seems so more possible than if you have 10 pups (then u know u can`t keep em all lol)


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

From the earlier pics I said black bitch, but now I say that you need to keep that greyish bitch to see how she turns out!!!  Oh My Goodness!!! She is fab! x Maybe it is her pretty puppy belly, but that pic of her with all three of them? Wow, lovely hints of red in there!!! 

x They are all lovely, but she's standing out more to me now lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I really like the grey girl now :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> Yes they are all spoken for hun... one little girl is staying with me
> 
> We are all good thanks hun, what a good girl skye is


Awwww you decided which yet?

Haha, I'm thinking I'll wait until she's 2 or so to get a second!! We had another pup staying for the weekend, a cavalier, it was chaos :lol:. So much play, such a short attention span off them both :lol:!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> From the earlier pics I said black bitch, but now I say that you need to keep that greyish bitch to see how she turns out!!!  Oh My Goodness!!! She is fab! x Maybe it is her pretty puppy belly, but that pic of her with all three of them? Wow, lovely hints of red in there!!!
> 
> x They are all lovely, but she's standing out more to me now lol


Awww thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some more pics of my puppies

They will be 6 weeks soon... and it will be time to say goodbye


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww they just get more beautiful each time....have you decided yet?

The lady who is having our girl is coming to see her next weekend, i`m starting to feel a bit like the wicked stepmother handing out babies lol
She is going to a really lovely home tho  But she`s all mine for another month or so hehe


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I want the grey girl!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> Awww they just get more beautiful each time....have you decided yet?
> 
> The lady who is having our girl is coming to see her next weekend, i`m starting to feel a bit like the wicked stepmother handing out babies lol
> She is going to a really lovely home tho  But she`s all mine for another month or so hehe


Think it will be the Black girl that will be staying

I know its hard letting them go


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> I want the grey girl!


She is nice  a Bi eyed girl


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lovely puppies, can see why it's been so hard


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Some more pics of my puppies
> 
> They will be 6 weeks soon... and it will be time to say goodbye


I must admit, I am a little disappointed that there are no teethmarks in you kitchen cupboards


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

In thats 4 th pic had you put her littermates in the washing machine...own up lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I must admit, I am a little disappointed that there are no teethmarks in you kitchen cupboards


Well just take a look at this  little monkeys


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> In thats 4 th pic had you put her littermates in the washing machine...own up lol


:lol::lol: she is so funny... i have to keep the door shut she will try and get in


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Well just take a look at this  little monkeys


Haha.... thats more like it


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww I'd go for the little grey one


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Awww I'd go for the little grey one


She is nice hun, i think it will be the little black girl that will be staying


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok so they are 6 weeks now, some standing pics


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Ok so they are 6 weeks now, some standing pics


The third one, whoever that is


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

They are so big!
Beautiful puppies...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you made your mind up who to keep ? i couldnt dont envy you that task


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> The third one, whoever that is


A girl :thumbup: i so like her :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the middle pup :lol: they are all so stunning :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the middle one :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Have you made your mind up who to keep ? i couldnt dont envy you that task


Think i will be keeping the last pup, she has a lot going for her


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

this is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard think i will just have to keep both girl


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd be useless, I'd want to keep all of them! Memo to me: don't ever breed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Awww I'd go for the little grey one


Did think you would say that


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

the first one, the first one


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> the first one, the first one





Tapir said:


> the one with the white patch on her head :thumbup:


Thats the boy he is lush


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thats the boy he is lush


thats the thrid time I have managed to pick him out :lol:

I think you should just give him to me :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> thats the thrid time I have managed to pick him out :lol:
> 
> I think you should just give him to me :thumbup:


LOL sorry no can do


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

They're all gorgeous but I think I would pick the third one. :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

archielee said:


> Did think you would say that


Ha ha now I wonder why...:thumbup: :thumbup: 
She reminds me of someone...I wonder who??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pika said:


> Ha ha now I wonder why...:thumbup: :thumbup:
> She reminds me of someone...I wonder who??


:lol::lol: i just love the little black blue eyed girl:001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> They are getting so big


oooo the 2nd pup love his markings...but love wolf grey girl...so ahrd to choose!!! :001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just had too show you all this pic... mummy and the little girl we are keeping:thumbup:


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

archielee said:


> Just had too show you all this pic... mummy and the little girl we are keeping:thumbup:


Gorgeous picture of both of them.

If you dont mind me asking, are you thinking about selling the other puppy to a good home?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutly beautiful!! Them eyes are stunning


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Grønnegade;2245516 said:


> Gorgeous picture of both of them.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, are you thinking about selling the other puppy to a good home?


Hi Gronnegade, sorry she is staying... i only breed too keep a pup back


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:SCRUMMY! babies:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:SCRUMMY! babies:thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

aww such a bootiful picture...i can see why u picked her...stunning:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

aww how cute and so stunning:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> aww such a bootiful picture...i can see why u picked her...stunning:thumbup:





archiebaby said:


> aww how cute and so stunning:thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there any available AKK pups this summer? We are still looking for a little AKK companion to our household


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Grønnegade;1061209580 said:


> Is there any available AKK pups this summer? We are still looking for a little AKK companion to our household


Hi, i will not be having any litters this summer but i know of some breeders that are.. just give me a pm and we can talk


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

arent they gorgeous


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

congrats on your babies there beautiful. Lucky u keepin 1 i still would love 1 but decided to wait till jan 2012 think its best as were going to italy in 7 weeks time so it just isnt fair


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

I've just seen this thread now LOL!!


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

If anyone has available liters we are still very much interested in adding a little AKK pup to our family


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

petzplazaUK said:


> arent they gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

they really are beautiful, we are so lucky to have these fantastic dogs in our lives.


----------



## Lisamcn (Sep 13, 2011)

These dogs are beautiful. We have been looking for one for a while now. If anyone knows where I can get an akk could they please pm me. I live in Scotland but am willing to travel anywhere in uk.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Omg so adorable I want one :001_tt1:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lisamcn said:


> These dogs are beautiful. We have been looking for one for a while now. If anyone knows where I can get an akk could they please pm me. I live in Scotland but am willing to travel anywhere in uk.





Jacquiw72 said:


> Omg so adorable I want one :001_tt1:


Thank you


----------



## JohnBachini (Sep 21, 2011)

archielee said:


> Hi, i will not be having any litters this summer but i know of some breeders that are.. just give me a pm and we can talk


HI, we are looking for a klee kai puppy, Do you know of any breeders having a litter around christmas time..??

thanks

John.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnBachini said:


> HI, we are looking for a klee kai puppy, Do you know of any breeders having a litter around christmas time..??
> 
> thanks
> 
> John.


Hi John, why do you want a puppy around christmas time?


----------



## JohnBachini (Sep 21, 2011)

Well we've been thinking of getting one for a while now, but where we lived wasnt suitable for a dog, no garden, smallish house.but we have recently moved and have a big garden and lots of land around us to take the dog out. The reason we cant have it now. is im currently building a playroom on the side of the house and thats due to be finished in the next month *,, so we want to get the dog for christmas as part of the kids xmas present.

Thanks


John

* So the dog has somewhere to sleep, ie the playroom


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnBachini said:


> Well we've been thinking of getting one for a while now, but where we lived wasnt suitable for a dog, no garden, smallish house.but we have recently moved and have a big garden and lots of land around us to take the dog out. The reason we cant have it now. is im currently building a playroom on the side of the house and thats due to be finished in the next month *,, so we want to get the dog for christmas as part of the kids xmas present.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I dont think any dog/pup should be a present for kids  would the dog not sleep in the house? i for one would not let any puppies go at christmas time.. if i did have a litter due to leave at that time of year, i would keep them longer


----------



## JohnBachini (Sep 21, 2011)

The puppies is something we want. so it will be part of their present, but if they didnt have it for christmas we would still be getting it either way, The Dog WILL be sleeping in the house, the playroom, which is attached to the house...? . We live a townhouse and the kitchen is on the second floor, which is not ideal for the dog to stay in.

If you dont wish to part with any of your puppies, would you please be able to suggest reputable dealers, That would be able to help. As I dont want to buy a puppie without knowing its come from a good history.

Thanks

John.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnBachini said:


> The puppies is something we want. so it will be part of their present, but if they didnt have it for christmas we would still be getting it either way, The Dog WILL be sleeping in the house, the playroom, which is attached to the house...? . We live a townhouse and the kitchen is on the second floor, which is not ideal for the dog to stay in.
> 
> If you dont wish to part with any of your puppies, would you please be able to suggest reputable dealers, That would be able to help. As I dont want to buy a puppie without knowing its come from a good history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

We are also still seaking...


----------



## Cristian (Nov 2, 2011)

If I may revive an old (ish) thread?

We too are looking for any info anyone might have on the klee kai breeder scene in the UK (MAYBE considering importing but I would really rather not for a plethora of reasons!)

I come from a background of breeders, but a long time ago, have kept a number of small dogs over the years but am currently without a companion (sadly) and am looking vigorously at the very least be put on a waiting list for one of these beautiful creatures. Waiting is not an issue, as the reward will be totally worth it.

Does anyone know anything about being in touch with anyone that could help at all?

Much Love, Cristian x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Cristian said:


> If I may revive an old (ish) thread?
> 
> We too are looking for any info anyone might have on the klee kai breeder scene in the UK (MAYBE considering importing but I would really rather not for a plethora of reasons!)
> 
> ...


Hi Cristian, welcome to the forum  you could be in for a long wait as akk are hard to get hold of.. but like you say they are so worth the wait


----------



## Cristian (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Archielee,

You sound like you are talking from experience?


----------



## sarahjdean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi archielee, hope all is ok, do u breed klee kai? As me and my partner have been looking everywhere for one for our family!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

sarahjdean said:


> Hi archielee, hope all is ok, do u breed klee kai? As me and my partner have been looking everywhere for one for our family!


Hi, sorry i'm not looking to have a litter for about one year or so


----------



## Kevvys (Nov 17, 2011)

Archielee how much do u sell the pups for? Also do u know any other breeders in england?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Kevvys said:


> Archielee how much do u sell the pups for? Also do u know any other breeders in england?


Hi kevvys, you can send me a PM then we can talk about the breed, you need to post more on the the forum before you can send a PM

Yes i know more breeers


----------



## Kevvys (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok archielee I'll send u a pm ASAP. The breed are so cute. How many of that breed do u have


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Kevvys said:


> Ok archielee I'll send u a pm ASAP. The breed are so cute. How many of that breed do u have


I have 5 akk 3 B/W 2 G/W you can see some pics in my profle


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

chianya said:


> wll thats just greedy lol, im sure you can spare 1 for me lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I hope to keep one from my next litter as well


----------



## sunny121 (Nov 21, 2011)

aww those r lovely puppies xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

You need a red one 

I know i'll on eventually just hopefully sooner rather than later


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> You need a red one
> 
> I know i'll on eventually just hopefully sooner rather than later


Thats my plan for next year


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

We are aswell still waiting for a akk pup to join our family. havn't been able to find any breeders who have litters available


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Grønnegade;1061633812 said:


> We are aswell still waiting for a akk pup to join our family. havn't been able to find any breeders who have litters available


Sometimes people can be in for a long wait  i know of people waiting 2 years or more, but they are so worth waiting for


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

archielee said:


> Sometimes people can be in for a long wait  i know of people waiting 2 years or more, but they are so worth waiting for


Thats also why we havn't compromised with our wishes so far.

We just bought at big house a month ago with 800m2 garden which really needs total exploration be a happy little akk puppy. 

Would it be possible for you to sent me some info on some good UK akk breeders


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Grønnegade;1061636183 said:


> Thats also why we havn't compromised with our wishes so far.
> 
> We just bought at big house a month ago with 800m2 garden which really needs total exploration be a happy little akk puppy.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to sent me some info on some good UK akk breeders


Yes no problem i will PM you 

It will not let me send you a PM i don't know why


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep them all


----------



## Grønnegade (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it possible for you to sent it to my email kennethlee at live.dk


----------



## Cristian (Nov 2, 2011)

And if you could send that same info to me please?

I cropped up a couple of pages back, and have since been doing more research, I have found a couple that may be breeding soon, but unfortunately that is TOO soon, as I will only be looking to accommadate a pup early next beggining of next year 

Much love,

Cristian

x


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hi cristian, think i sent you my number today on a different forum, give me a bell or send me a pm, i will be willing to help you in your search.


----------



## flick432 (Dec 8, 2011)

archielee said:


> Yes no problem i will PM you
> 
> It will not let me send you a PM i don't know why


Hi There

I have also been searching high and low for reputable UK breeders of AKK would you possibly be able to forward me a list of them too.

Many Thanks

Felicity 
Hughes


----------



## 00Colle (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi archielee,

Was just wondering if you would be able to PM me any AKK breeders too? I have read through the website and have seen that you have been commenting on a few other forums on this so obviously know your stuff 

I do know of one breeder, but they have puppies available now which is too soon, and will not be breeding again for a while!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

00Colle said:


> Hi archielee,
> 
> Was just wondering if you would be able to PM me any AKK breeders too? I have read through the website and have seen that you have been commenting on a few other forums on this so obviously know your stuff
> 
> ...


Hi 00Colle,

I will be happy to give you a breeders list.. but PF will not let me PM you till you have made more posts


----------



## 00Colle (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh nooooo  not fair! lol

I'll make some more posts and try and pm you. Thanks for your help


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

00Colle said:


> Oh nooooo  not fair! lol
> 
> I'll make some more posts and try and pm you. Thanks for your help


Keep posting


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its always nice when you get one of your pups come back for a stay


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

oh my word ...in love :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nicky12 said:


> oh my word ...in love :001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks Nicky12


----------



## VixenFox (Jun 3, 2012)

Only 13 more posts to go till i can finally PM someone about Klee Kai breeders


----------

